

Hidden Video Courses in Math, Science, and Engineering - pskomoroch
http://www.datawrangling.com/hidden-video-courses-in-math-science-and-engineering.html
For people who like lists... some full courses in computer science, machine learning, math, and physics with video lectures you might find useful.
======
kurtosis
I had to work really late last night because I spent the whole afternoon
watching videos from this page! I loved the old videos of sidney coleman from
the 70's lecturing about physics. Thank you so much for this resource.

------
pchristensen
Freaking awesome. This is a great list! (coming from someone who has 30+
pounds to lose myself)

~~~
pskomoroch
Thanks, I still have 25+ pounds to go as well :) I think a lot of people fall
into the same vicious work/code/sleep or school/code/sleep cycle, especially
with startups.

------
D_T
Too bad this didn't get more points, this is my new favorite learning video
source. :)

~~~
pchristensen
Comments also move stuff up the list, and when things hit the front page a lot
more people read them.

------
tokipin
sweet!

